# Smoking in those Aluminum pans?



## knoxrailsalvage (Apr 18, 2015)

Can you smoke in those aluminum pans to reduce cleanup time or will the flavor be affected?


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 18, 2015)

The bottom of what you're supposed to me smoking will not be exposed to smoke, so I'd imagine flavor would be affected.

What are you spending so much time cleaning up, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome to the site and , yes you can smoke in those pans.  Many do.  I have pretty much stopped using them myself and have gone to stainless steel to reduce the need to either clean up or scrap the aluminum pans.  The stainless pans use I dedicate to smoking and clean up is not that bad,  (Or at least worth it to me).  I don't worry too much about the outside of the pans.


----------



## gary s (Apr 18, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from cloudy day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## ajbert (Apr 19, 2015)

I do butts in the pan to not only make clean up easier but to make sure I get all of the drippings.  As far a difference in taste I can't say I've noticed in loss of the smokiness flavor.  Also makes foiling much easier.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 19, 2015)

You can smoke out of the pan (with no mess) and take your food to 160 then move to the pan to finish. The mess or drippings happen when the collogens break down as the meat temps get higher

Joe


----------



## biguglysmoker (Apr 19, 2015)

I've used the pans many time and not had issue of less flavor in the meat. Used them on Spiral Sliced Hams again this Easter and added Apple juice to the pan. The Ham had great smoke flavor and the juice just soaks in to make it a favorite around my house. Plus makes it a lot easier to remove the Ham when it's done.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## omapilot (Apr 21, 2015)

I have used the pans with good results and it does make for transferring/foiling the meats easier.  I haven't used them for whole chickens but I'm tempted to try based on the amount of fats that come off the skin, but I'm not sure how good it would work out. Anyone tried that at all?


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 21, 2015)

I love foil and foil pans.  Not really for cleanup purposes, but for ease of handling meat.  I don't typically smoke in them, I usually just use them once I wrap.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 21, 2015)

I like the disposable alum grill covers available from Home Depot...I cut to size for whatever I'm smoking....they can also be re-used a time or two on something not to greasy like Slim Jims. I put a disposable alum pan UNDER the butt or whatever I'm smoking to catch drippings which then get added back into the PP. Eliminates the drippings from going onto the smoker floor or the chip holder making my life easier since I'm basically lazy when it comes to cleaning up.....Willie


----------

